# discount lift tickets



## bccash63 (Dec 18, 2008)

We head to Swan Mt in Dillon next week.  The holiday rates to ski are outrageous--I've checked trip advisor, googled Co ski discounts etc. Anyone aware of any way to get cheaper lift tickets for the Breck-Keystone area???We are traveling with 4 adults and 2 children, thanx, Dawn


----------



## Dave*H (Dec 19, 2008)

You may be able to find discounts for Loveland and Copper Mtn, but Breckenridge and Keystone will be hard.  I'm not aware of any discounts currently available except the Peaks card which wasn't much of a discount last time I looked.  Other than the season pass deals marketed at Colorado residents, Vail resorts all but eliminated discounted tickets a few years ago.


----------



## CATBinCO (Dec 19, 2008)

Do you have your lodging set up already? If you went through a property management company, sometimes they have free lift tickets to offer their renters. Couldn't hurt to ask. (I've gotten this twice already.)

At least your $92 lift ticket is good for Breck, Keystone and A-basin though. 

(We're going in January.)


----------



## Kildahl (Dec 19, 2008)

Dave*H said:


> You may be able to find discounts for Loveland and Copper Mtn, but Breckenridge and Keystone will be hard.  I'm not aware of any discounts currently available except the Peaks card which wasn't much of a discount last time I looked.  Other than the season pass deals marketed at Colorado residents, Vail resorts all but eliminated discounted tickets a few years ago.



Just returned from Breck and saw nothing to the contrary. Did lots of (free) snowshoeing!


----------



## bccash63 (Dec 22, 2008)

I did find one discount available through the City Market Grocery Store in dillon-970-468-2363  The 3 out of 5 days adult rate is $252 through Jan 3rd for Breck-A basin-Keystone/one day can be used at Vail or Beaver Creek--this averages out to $84/day.  The price drops to $234 starting Jan 4th--this averages to $78/day.  If you hear of anything better--let me know. thanx, Dawn


----------



## janej (Dec 22, 2008)

Is any of the two kids 5th or 6th grader?  There is a program to get 5th grader free ski pass for many resort.  Vail and Beaver Creek are excluded though.


----------



## Pit (Dec 22, 2008)

janej said:


> Is any of the two kids 5th or 6th grader?  There is a program to get 5th grader free ski pass for many resort.  Vail and Beaver Creek are excluded though.



Vail and Beaver Creek are included, not excluded. Here's the program info. We'll be taking advantage next week.  

http://www.snow.com/passsales/5thgradeprogram.aspx

In years past, you could buy discount lift tickets at King Soopers (grocery store) along the front range. Not sure if that's still true.


----------



## janej (Dec 23, 2008)

Pit,

Thanks a lot for the link.  Do you know how to apply for this pass?  I applied for 5th grade pass for my son at http://www.coloradoski.com/Passes/5thGradePassport/

and found that pass does not cover Vail or Beaver Creek.  We are going to Vail late January.

Jane


----------



## Pit (Dec 23, 2008)

The program you referenced does not include any of Vail Resorts' ski areas. Keystone and Breckenridge are excluded, along with Vail and BC.

The answer to your question can be found on the linked page:



> -> Students must prove eligibility by showing a 5th or 6th grade report card for Fall 2008.
> 
> -> Documents will need to be presented at any resort season pass office.



So, bring your kids' report cards with you.


----------



## CATBinCO (Dec 26, 2008)

It's two separate "5th grade pass" programs.

Vail resorts (Vail, BC, Keystone, Breck) have their own 5th grade pass program that is separate from Colorado Ski's program. Same rules apply. You just have to go to a pass office at the resort, show the report card, and you're good to go. The Vail resorts one offers 4 free days, as opposed to 3 free days with the Colorado Ski one.


----------



## Pit (Jan 5, 2009)

CATBinCO said:


> It's two separate "5th grade pass" programs.
> 
> Vail resorts (Vail, BC, Keystone, Breck) have their own 5th grade pass program that is separate from Colorado Ski's program. Same rules apply. You just have to go to a pass office at the resort, show the report card, and you're good to go. The Vail resorts one offers 4 free days, as opposed to 3 free days with the Colorado Ski one.



Just to elaborate, that's 4 free days at each resort, not 4 total.


----------



## CATBinCO (Jan 16, 2009)

I was at Keystone last weekend and didn't have my daughter's report card. She is a 5th grader. I DID, however, have her regular Colorado Ski 5th grade passport and they accepted that in lieu of a report card. They better have! I had to mail in a copy of her birth certificate to get the Colorado Ski one.  

Yes, it is 4 days at each of the Vail resorts: Vail, Beaver Creek, Keystone, Breck and A-basin.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 16, 2009)

Keystone also had a nice 'twilight ticket' available for purchase at the hill.  As they offer night skiing-- it was from 2pm until 8:30 pm for $54 as compared to $92 at the window for the full day.  This works especially well for teenagers who don't get up early.  Also, with the 3/5 day tickets we purchased for breck/key/Abasin--one day could be used at Vail or Beaver Creek.  The day we went to Breck which closes at 4:00--2 of the kids then went to Keystone for the night skiing on the same ticket that was used at Breck during the day.  Dawn


----------



## Dave*H (Jan 22, 2009)

bccash63 said:


> I did find one discount available through the City Market Grocery Store in dillon-970-468-2363  The 3 out of 5 days adult rate is $252 through Jan 3rd for Breck-A basin-Keystone/one day can be used at Vail or Beaver Creek--this averages out to $84/day.  The price drops to $234 starting Jan 4th--this averages to $78/day.  If you hear of anything better--let me know. thanx, Dawn


That is a little cheaper than the Peaks pass discount which would have been $267 and $252 for the same time periods.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey all -- I found a discount here in Colorado that might work for some of you.  The Phillips 66 stations here in the front range are running a promotion.  If you make a 10 gallon purchase, you get a voucher for 2-for-1 lift ticket that you can use at Copper Mountain or Winter Park.  I have no idea which Phillips 66 stations are participating, but I would guess that the ones near the ski resorts are not.

Kurt


----------

